

Who runs Russia? - Stronico
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/b4b5a2aa-26cb-11e1-9ed3-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1gnVqi4Sr

======
Chico75
If you can't access the article, here is the cached version :
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:locpmBl...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:locpmBlrI9sJ:www.ft.com/cms/s/2/b4b5a2aa-26cb-11e1-9ed3-00144feabdc0.html+http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/b4b5a2aa-26cb-11e1-9ed3-00144feabdc0.html&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us#axzz1gtglmt72)

------
weego
Who holds back the electric car? Who made Steve Guttenburg a star?

